# Renting in Dubai



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

With all these building being built in Dubai will they all be rentable ? Surely there are going to be too many properties which will bring the rental market down.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

arfie said:


> With all these building being built in Dubai will they all be rentable ? Surely there are going to be too many properties which will bring the rental market down.


Err, probably. I know someone who bought a 1 bedroom in the Marina just to rent it out


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

rent market is so crazy right now
rent are shotting up and its to hard to get place
Many landlords are harsh and there are long trial to even get your name on this list
I hope they developments open up the rental market a little


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Yes, it's stramge why sudenly has become so dificult to rent now and how the prices have increased so much. I know the Munisipality Tax being applied, but I don't get the rest.

It doesn't seams that the population has increased suddenly, or maybe there are a lot of Arabs comming in?

I have seen a lot of Saudis around, even in my neighbourhood where before hardly a Arab in candura could be seen.

My rent is for renewal in Nov 31st. It would be the 5th straight year in the same flat (some kind of record in Dubai). I have to see how much it will increase, but I doubt it will match the first year's rate.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

my place has gone up 6000 in 3 months I mean I got in but there are other units the same now renting for 6000 more and there are jsut studios with no change at all from when I got mine !
and 5 years
once you found a good place why should you move !


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Most of Dubai expatriates likes to move as soon as they found a better which most of the times means cheaper place. But I supose that one of the reason they move is becouse no care of the place is taken and if you rent new the place will be generally clean and maintained. 

I rented that place when i first came here (actually is on company name) and it is not the best there but is very nice 2 bedroom apt. for the money and I got it from new, so no one lived there before. It has underground parking and fully equipped gym, but no swiming pool. 

I also don't like moving house, is such a headache. A friend of mine moved house on Dec 31st 2000 and that was one of the most bisarre experiences. After that I am affraid to do it my self. 

Now I am paying 7,000 less then the first contract year, but hearing your story i suppose the increase in rent might be more then that. How knows ...


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

*35 000 ! ! *

Ok crazy Rents in Dubai my old place just heard
very small ugly (but i made it great ) 1st floor. Studio with bathroom and small kitchen
studio no view ( straight on to wall ) 25 years old plus 3 story tower. No balcony, AC and car space was 29,000 March last year this year 35 000 if not more ( it will be at least that much)

I currently have friend living in it but he will have to move can't afford that at all !
This is not some thing i want to come back too !
I mean these rents are beyond what i could afford in Sydney and for a far nicer place.
I so hope the bubble pops this got to be unfair to the entire middle class of Dubai. How are they even meant to cope ! Rent protection is needed ( but of course it wont ever happen ). I can see run away inflatation just around the corner. 

Just begin to think about the return on some of towers and places!


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

29000 Dirhams or Australian Dollars? If its the latter whats the rate in Dirhams then?


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Dirhams ! 
aus dollar !!! what sort of place do you think i stay in that is 35 000 dollars a year !


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

:lol: but before you edited your post it said '$29000' for a studio which is why I was wondering if you had a large Swiss bank account!


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

oh yes i was still working on the post as i wrote it 
i often do that over a few drafts in your fast you catch it LOL
still way to much. unsure if incomes are going up as fast there to match these changes


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Ok, my 2 bedroom flat in Bur Dubai costed me new on Nov. 99, just 39,000 DHS, one year later it was 38k, then 35k and then 32k. Last November when I renew it I got just 3,000 AED increase, so now I'm paying just 35,000 AED.

Remember, the building was compleated in 1999, has 8 floors, 80 apartments. It has underground and ground level parking at no extra charge, if available. It has fully equipped gymnasium, billiardo table, central A/C, TV antena and 2 ultra smooth and beutyfully looking elevators. Both bedrooms have integrated floor-to-cealing wardrobes with full size mirrors on them and the kitchen is equiped with cabinets. 

The building is easy accesable and all facilities are near. I have 3 supermarkets nearby and 2 of them are 24hours. Etisalat is just 50 meters away on Al Khaleej Centre. Computer shops are near.

So far I haven't got any big maintanace problems, no leakagge except for broken elastic pipes, easily replacable, or twice broken waterheater. When I was for renewal, someone was paying the same for just 1 bedroom flat and I've heard stories of buildings in Quasis that are more expensive now.

The secret: don't change the flat at the end of the contract, never be late on payments and don't disturb the other tenats in any way. Everytime I go to the landlord office or when I speak with them, if I need some maintanance work, they always congratulates me for being a model tenant.


----------

